# Prince Di2-$15,900



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

Surprised no one has started a thread on this yet. 

This has got to be the most expensive complete bike ever offered. I think Specialized will have a Tarmac SL2 with Di2 for around $10K and there is a new thread on the Giant forum with their $13,900 offering. The Gita site has more detail in their 2009 frame section on what makes this version different than just slapping Di2 on a regular Prince frame.

My LBS said that Gita plans on bringing 30-40 of these for the US. 

Just trying to generate some conversation on this- - my Prince frame in the 08 team color came in today, but I will have to "settle" for old-fashioned mechanical shifting with Campy SR11  . Yes, plenty of coin for what I got, though I did get a "deal," since it was an 08 color (it was a pleasant surprise that it had the replaceable der hanger).

And for anyone out there who will buy one of these Prince Di2, by all means, please post pics when you get it.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Di2 = solution looking for problem.
Good for those that prefer the symmetry of sameness.
Frameset = $5,500.00
Di2 = $5,500.00
Upgrade the wheelset to Bora Ultra 2's and you get a build kit for...... BINGO! $5,500.00
Prince / Di2 / Bora Ultra 2 = $16,500.00

I'm holding out for Sram WiFi :idea:


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

cycleboyco said:


> Surprised no one has started a thread on this yet.
> 
> This has got to be the most expensive complete bike ever offered. I think Specialized will have a Tarmac SL2 with Di2 for around $10K and there is a new thread on the Giant forum with their $13,900 offering. The Gita site has more detail in their 2009 frame section on what makes this version different than just slapping Di2 on a regular Prince frame.
> 
> ...



Very nice bike... but I'm sticking with my Prince and my Super Record 11. I would not "upgrade" in any way.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

I wonder when Campag will bring something similair out? I still just cant see the point of it though.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

T-Dog said:


> I wonder when Campag will bring something similair out? I still just cant see the point of it though.


Just because there's no problem doesn't mean there isn't money to be made by creating a solution.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> Just because there's no problem doesn't mean there isn't money to be made by creating a solution.


Great response - probably on the walls of corporate boardrooms everywhere.  

From the reviews I have seen, the biggest raves seem to be for the front shifting under load and the front der auto trimming. The former seems aimed at sprinters, which I make no claim to be. Manual trimming, when needed, works fine with Campy and I assume with Shimano and SRAM.

It is kind of cool and might appeal to the same crowd that just wants the latest technology and/or the most expensive. I can't imagine that even the most serious amateur (read: non-paid) cyclist thinks this could be worth the money for any gain in performance. 

The one exception to this might be in a TT application, which I understand Shimano is working on the shifters for. I do time trials and it would be pretty sweet, as long as I didn't have to pay for it! Still not sure it would actually cut much time - might even be detrimental if I hit a bump, whack the shift button, and end up in the small ring.

I know Campy had some of it's teams testing prototypes a few years back, but have not heard any updates on a production version. Maybe they are letting Shimano be the guinea pigs - if their teams love it, I'm sure the Campy-sponsored teams will demand it too.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

That is a pretty bike with an ugly price tag.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

for that price i can buy two VERY NICE bikes...or 3 NICE bikes...or 4 ....can't believe it. Just because shimano is the only one on the market to offer electronic shifting gives them the reason to jack up the price tag...as soon as there are competitors the price will fall off the cliff


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Sixteen grand for a mass-produced Taiwanese frame with an overpriced drivetrain? Uh, whatever.

And I own a Prince.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

FondriestFan said:


> Sixteen grand for a mass-produced Taiwanese frame with an overpriced drivetrain? Uh, whatever.
> 
> And I own a Prince.



you should hope there's no Taiwanese reading this


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

simplyhankk said:


> you should hope there's no Taiwanese reading this


Why? I'm not knocking Taiwanese frames, chief. I own several.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I think the front trim is based only on rear der position, via sti technology. Thats okay, but I'll wait to by Di4.03 with microscopic sensors that trim front and rear, and also trim the recieving angle on the rear pulley cage.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

That frame (i like that paint job) with 08 chorus would suit me just fine.


----------



## Loch (Sep 25, 2008)

You can have one of these for $12,390 and I bet it shifts faster. And you can carry a flexible podium girl on the back.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

cycleboyco said:


> The one exception to this might be in a TT application, which I understand Shimano is working on the shifters for. I do time trials and it would be pretty sweet, as long as I didn't have to pay for it! Still not sure it would actually cut much time - might even be detrimental if I hit a bump, whack the shift button, and end up in the small ring.



It works very well on TT bikes. On Friday I tested one with a PRO Missile s-curve carbon aerobar that had redundant shift controls, by the brakes and at the bar ends. I could shift while out of the saddle, braking, and at full aero position. You'd be surprised how convenient it was. It can likewise be applied to a road setup, with the controls at the shift levers as well as at the underneath of the top of the bar to use them when riding with the hands close to the stem. Or anywhere else, and as many as you feel like. 

When shifting was first moved from the down tube to the brake hoods, many people laughed at it, only to eventually recognize that there was a tremendous benefit to be able to shift while still being in full control of steering and braking. Di2 allows for further improvement in that direction, by doing away with the constraints of tension cable routing and single location shift controls.

...And faster shifts than any mechanical system I've ever used in the past.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

HA! I had to laugh at that!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Loch said:


> You can have one of these for $12,390 and I bet it shifts faster. And you can carry a flexible podium girl on the back.


That looks like a Transformer.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm with Loch....there's a lot of technology in that Yamaha for that price.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

16,500 and no power meter. impressive... its a shame SRM won't do a power meter for the 7900 group, you could get it up to 20k


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

you can buy a car with $4K these days. 16K for a bike? um, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

Guess it's all relative - I'm willing to bet that all of the buyers of this bike will have at least one car that cost more than $4K. 

I read someplace that your bike should not cost any more than the number of miles you ride per year. Under that rule, my bike shouldn't cost any more than $5-$6K - guess I had better start riding more.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

onefour02 - I assume that is a shop and not your garage. Thanks for posting the pic - your bike or someone elses?


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

cycleboyco said:


> onefour02 - I assume that is a shop and not your garage. Thanks for posting the pic - your bike or someone elses?


i wish.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Awww I missed the picture. Repost?


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

lancezneighbor said:


> Awww I missed the picture. Repost?


http://www.togoparts.com/showroom/viewpic.php?srid=3&file=20090412234853795.jpg
http://www.togoparts.com/showroom/viewpic.php?srid=3&file=20090412234600060.jpg
http://www.togoparts.com/showroom/viewpic.php?srid=3&file=20090412234420142.jpg


----------

